# Bugs on bed, HELP!!



## wiredgizmo (May 19, 2014)

I recently discovered I have a lot of these bugs on my night stand and on my blanket. I have tons of bite marks (maybe), bite marks like tiny red dots and are really itchy. The itch starts the same time I notice these bugs, so I think they are from the bugs, not random allergy. 

The bugs are extremely small, the size of a pen dot. They're also attracted to lights (my small light on night stand). I'm not sure they are bed bugs or not, I have never seen bed bugs before, but I though they are suppose to be bigger. I tried to do some research and they may be chicken mites, there is a pigeon nest near where my bedroom is that I have not gotta a chance to get rid off. 

Please help!!!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.cedarcide.com/product/bed-bug-apartment-kit/


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

you need to get a closer photo, unless theres an entomologist on this forum, hard to tell by a DIY er, need larger picture....do they have about 6-7 segmented "sections/stripes" across their backs?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

antennae look to be too long for bedbug- just a guess.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://info.rosepestcontrol.com/Por.../2575/bedbuglifecycle2 - good picture (2).jpg

what bed bugs look like. a quick guide.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those look like bed bugs to me.....

It's going to take some serious effort to get rid of them


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

Those are chicken mites.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

I think you and JD367 are probably right about chicken mites, do you also have birds inside the home? Pigeons are notoriously dirty birds and I'd remove any nesting in or around your home. Treatment should include mattress encasements (similar to bed bug), thorough and ongoing cleaning and complete treatment with a product labeled for mites. This should be considered an extensive process and you may want to enlist the help of a professional.

Also, take care when removing the nests to wear protective clothing including a respirator, eye protection and gloves. Pigeons are known vectors of Histoplasmosis.


----------



## RamanEsits (Apr 25, 2015)

Bed bugs are small,brownish insects that live on the blood of animals or humans...To get rid off the problem of bed bugs you can use Pesticides including professional products available in the market.but pesticides must be used with carefully and with attention for work well...or you can hire a best Pest control company with experience successfully controlling bed bugs..


----------

